

5,200 Days in Space - sergeant3
http://www.theatlantic.com/features/archive/2014/12/5200-days-in-space/383510/?single_page=true

======
sandworm
Who really wrote this? Some sort of Nasa lobbyist? I'm a fan of manned
spaceflight and think it has some scientific validity, but who else could
write such an article without any mention of alternative approaches, the
political history of the ISS or the very valid criticisms of the program?

Also... "...17,500 miles an hour, 10 times faster than the average bullet
leaves a gun."

Who is that sentence meant for? Certainly not the scientific community.
Certainly not an international audience. It is meant for those who control
Nasa's purse strings.

